# Directv2PC "failed to download codec pack"--My Solution



## parts.man (May 23, 2012)

After about a year to trying, I finally found a solution that worked for me. XP Media Center edition (SP3) had been running Directv2PC for a long time, but one day starting the program did nothing. So I uninstalled and reinstalled, receiving the above message after activation. On and off for the past year, I've attempted to solve this problem and finally decided to contact Cyberlink, since the program is actually downloaded from them (the developers, I think). After joining as a member, you find it listed as one of the programs that they "support" and I fired off my problem. They said to contact Directv, so off goes second reply that they developed the product and Directv had never provided support. Well, that seemed to do something and for the past two months, I've been sending them the information they asked for (mostly having nothing to do with a solution). This week, however, I must have gotten someone who had dealt with something similar. They suggested I install a trial version of HTTPAnalyzerV7, uninstall Directv2pc, reinstall Directv2PC, start HTTPAnalyzerV7, run Directv2PC and if the error occured, stop HTTPAnalyzerV7 and send them the logfile. I sent it off a couple of days ago, but bored today, I did my best to analyze what it was telling me, which was confusing. But I thought that if I compared one that did download with my computer which did not download I could find the problem. Off to a laptop with Win7. During install and activation, the USAC wanted to run a program. Looking at what was happening gave me a solution. Sometime, without signaling that it did or during an earlier download, a program called DIRECTV.V5618_Cyberlink_DMs090512-03.exe was placed on the failing computer. Win7 wanted to run this program. Finding this program on the XP machine, I coped it to the root directory and renamed it d.exe for brevity. After Directv2PC reports "failed to download codec pack" and exiting, I went to the run function on the start menu and typed ("c:\d.exe" -s -a -z-codec) without the parentheses. Lo and behold, it installed the codecs, started and ran. Don't know if this will work for anyone else that has had this problem, but after nearly a year, it's again working on this one computer. If someone with more computer experience that I have has a clue as to what the cause is, speculate away. I'd be interested to know what happens if anyone tries this.


----------

